# This is for Innes



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Everyone posts pics but I haven't seen any of yours! I bet you have a sick collection! Cmon SHARE It!!! You probably already did so where can I find it? Thanks man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Everyone posts pics but I haven't seen any of yours! I bet you have a sick collection! Cmon SHARE It!!! You probably already did so where can I find it? Thanks man!


 OK I am going to get up some pics, but to do that I will have to get a film for my camera, take the pics, get them developed, hope they come out well, and then learn to scan them, I did get a few really bad ones in this way the other day, but I do want more, I will try to hurry up with them - sorry for the wait, but it is just building up the excitement









These are not going to win POTM


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice hampster! we know what you use that for.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah you gotta get a digital camera! Ha! And the poor poor BROWN hampster.... YES!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the hampster is black, and I stick it up my arse


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

hahahahah ahhhhhhh. Good luck with that Innes!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nice hampster! we know what you use that for.










...they old richard gere trick


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, I wanna see some pics of innes tanks. How many do you have by the way?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> Yeah, I wanna see some pics of innes tanks. How many do you have by the way?


OK tommorrow I will take pics - it may take a few days to develop









I have 4 X 20 imperial gallon tanks, 3 of which have fish, and 1 just has a salamander.

3 of which are full of fish, 1 with piranhas, sucking loaches & tetras, 1 with catfish and a severum, tyre-track eel and an ACF and 1 with general community fish like angels, corys, other catfish, guppys, tiger barbs and a crayfish and a few others

I also have a small tank with a goldfish which did have an axolotl but it died









I also have a goldfish bowl with some chinese firebelly newts and neons in.

but hopefully you will be able to see them soon - but as you saw I have no idea whether the pics will turn out nice or not, you saw the last pics


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

You gonna regret this, but I gonna be nice and not show yas all of em...just my favs
















50G african tank








75G oscar tank








15G leaf fish tank








54G reef








50G community tank








75G estuary(brackish water) tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tanks B.B.......love the reef ..another saltwater fan







...can you post more pic's of that tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes very nice!!!







You can actually charge folks to check out your tanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> You gonna regret this, but I gonna be nice and not show yas all of em...just my favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Jewel - welcome to my world


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice tanks B.B. I wish I had that many different tank set ups...my only real pride tanks are my 180 acrylic full of reds and my 80 with 1 jardini arowana and a couple smaller tanks...my gf and I are about to set up a 55 gallon saltwater soon. 
Oh yeah...I was talking with Innes and he wants to thank you guys for being so intrigued by his tanks.
Edit: I apologize...welcome to the board.
Anybody miss me? Probably didn't even notice


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Holy sh*t I want ur tanks and I love the reef one and ur oscar is cute he reminds me of my old oscar tiger. I need some help with mine my horsie just died and I need to get the silver crap off the bottom it is a 10gallon thanks as innes tells me ur name is jewel, great big brother kinda weird at times though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Probably didn't even notice


 I did









please vist more often


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> rosecityrhom said:
> 
> 
> > Probably didn't even notice
> ...


 You say that like you own the site...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > rosecityrhom said:
> ...


 I do


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What does mike have to say about this?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> What does mike have to say about this?


 he doesn't


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks...yeah I have more pics of the big reef just have to locate. Its hard with my cam to photograph since its a bowfront..probably move it over to a 75G soon tho...i hate the bow now that I have it









Dont kick yaself over loosing a seahorse...they are so needy, wild caught?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oh burn


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

if you call wild caught from the lfs I have no clue


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

wow very nice tank setups you have there... i'm jealous


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Probably was, wild caught seahorses are hell to get to eat and adapt. Tank raised is still needy, but they do seem to accept food and the tank situation much better. If you can ever get a couple of wilds settled they will breed...its just the settling thats hard. If you want to try them again...setup a small tank..I like the 15 or 25G high..get a pair or whatever of true tank reared seahorses. Feed them atleast 4 times a day of mysis shrimp and the occasional live ghost shrimp or brine shrimp. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> Probably was, wild caught seahorses are hell to get to eat and adapt. Tank raised is still needy, but they do seem to accept food and the tank situation much better. If you can ever get a couple of wilds settled they will breed...its just the settling thats hard. If you want to try them again...setup a small tank..I like the 15 or 25G high..get a pair or whatever of true tank reared seahorses. Feed them atleast 4 times a day of mysis shrimp and the occasional live ghost shrimp or brine shrimp. Sorry for your loss


 see why I invited you here - you are amazing


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

not hardly


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thank u and am I suppose to put a new filter bag in each month?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

ah...another thing. Seahorses like very little current, change as needed the whole monthy deal is just a way to get most people to buy new media. Your tank may need it more often....or less often tho.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well how do I know when it needs it


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Well when it looks filthy and clogged, or if its a powerfilter when water starts to run back into the tank where the uplift tube is


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

good to know thank u I wish I knew as much as u and how did u get to be so knowledgable are u like innes where he surfs the net almost 24/z my bro belongs to like every fish site


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Managed a LFS for 6 years







It wasnt as fun as anybody might think, nah..I wish I could surf the net 24/7 tho


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol I don't wish I could surf the net for that long cuz I can't even surf it a couple hours. unless there is a lot of action on here. Me and my boyfriend Kev are goin to manage our own lil lfs in the next year or so we have to get it up and running. It is going to be sweet and I would rather work in my own lfs forever


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> are u like innes where he surfs the net almost 24/z my bro belongs to like every fish site


 I knew most of what I knew before I ever got online, I have been keeping fish since I was 4 and so has my mother (when she was alive) I generally ran her tanks and my own, now I have inherited her tanks so I have even more.

I used to read books over and over again, and ask questions in my LFS (amazingly the 2 who run it are suprisingly knowledgable) and also I learned quite a lot from my mother.

I am by no way as knowledgable as many people, and I would have to bow down to BB as from what I have seen she knows her stuff more than I do.

also I do not surf the net 24/7.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Man Disturbed Guy , Nic freakin pics! And Your Avtar is cool too, Disturbed Rules. AS for your Salt water what do you have in their? Other than the Coral! I got a reef tank too, but no coral like you... To Risky for me... But man it looks awesome. As for the seahorse, great suggestion but with the lack of Current (poerheads?) do you have to do more regular water changes? I figure without the powerhead blasting on the live rock it would cause the water to become dirty faster than with them. But hey you need to make certain sacrifices to keep EXTREMELY exotic fish like seashorses.... Oh and Black Bullet, Post some pics of your fish in that salt tank! And any close coral shots! Only about 4-5 of us has slat water tanks on P-fury, so I don't get to see much... I'll post pics of mine when the NON -POTM is done.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Besides the corals in the reef I have some damsels, tang, clownfish, mandarin goby. Well most seahorse tanks dont have live rock for that reason, they dont natively inhabit the reefs...they are more of a kelp/plant area kind of fish. Yeah I usually wind up doing 2 20% waterchanges a week on that tank. They actually do better in small tanks since its easier for them to feed...and they arnt active fish anyway. I prefer the predator side of saltwater myself..have to love the Volitians, but reefs are a challenge so its always good on that note. I will try to get pics of the reef up this evening. But I agree Disturbed does rock, I guess my "teenage rock star fetish" has lasted a few years longer than it should have, I do have great admiration and lust for David Draiman tho


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

black_bullet said:


> Well when it looks filthy and clogged, or if its a powerfilter when water starts to run back into the tank where the uplift tube is


 Good to see you made it over black_bullet! Welcome!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Thats cool sh*t. What Kind of Tang do you Have? And What Type of Clown? Anenome? AND What kinda Damsels? Sorry for all the Questions, But you gotta got some of the same fish I do! What is A Volitain? Sounds tough as sh*t. As for Disturbed they're good but I wouldn't go for lustin... But THATS JUST ME.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> What is A Volitain?


 heres a handy link

Hey Jewel we have a non-piranha POTM competition







- send me some pics if you want, you can enter as many as you like, but only 1 pic per fish.

Oh, and its not just fish, but frogs, crayfish and other tank critters (if you have any)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes I was only joking and I wish I could have me and kev could have met her she sounds cool and it is good you have all your memories and you inherit your fish sense from her and I was jokin about the net 24/7 sorry bro


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

If (or should I say when) I start SW, a lion species tank is what I would like


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

black bullet I want ur tank a lot you even have clams


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow!









how big is your tank BB?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah thats a pic of my oldest Volitan...hes 16" tip of nose to tip of tail

I have very few fish in my reef because well I dont like to do to much waterchanging on it. But I do have a mandarin goby, yellow tang, cinnomon clownfish, breeding pair of yellow damsels, and a firefish.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

54G corner tank...i hate the tank but they do make nice looking reefs.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewel - please share more pics with us - we have a newly opend non-piranha pics forum









Oh, and I also think your pics are amazing
































edit: I just noticed my avatar looks like this emothin--->


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah that is a sweet tank indeed. I tried the two Damsels but one killed the other... What pic was the Volation? and was that last one a Clam you say? It's freaking huge... Was does it do for the aquarium? Clean stuff?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

This is a Volitian

1st pic-pic of the floor of my reef with some corals and my tang and clownfish...also a turbo snail on the glass
2nd pic- closer pic of my clownfish
3rd pic-my female(i think) damsel
4th pic-clam, i have yet to ID it...hope its not a giant clam







they dont really do anything...I just got it because it was pretty and the arrogant LFS guy said I couldnt keep it alive more than a week
5th pic-Xenia it really is my favorite coral, if you ever do corals..dont get Xenia unless you have about 8watt per gallon and some wicked current because it wont survive

I used to have 4 damsels in there...but these 2 decided they wanted to do the nasty and I found other homes for the other 2. Damsels are kind of like the convicts of the SW world


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> This is a Volitian
> 
> 1st pic-pic of the floor of my reef with some corals and my tang and clownfish...also a turbo snail on the glass
> 2nd pic- closer pic of my clownfish
> ...


 HA! I was saying that Damsel convict thing to my LFS guys and they vehemently disagreed! But I agree with you! They act just like convict and are fast like convicts! I also have a yellow tang, they are great fish. That Volition is AWESOME. Is he in the Same tank? And you decided not to get an Anenome? Does it not go well with Corals? I have a Trigger so no dice on the corals for me. How much Tank space does the Clam need?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh and in your Salt Tank what kinda Stuff are you running? Powerheads, Filters Ect.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

:laugh: They are about the only SW fish commonly bred, aggressive for such a small little fish...so hell they remind me of convicts. I have a couple of anenomes...a huge condi in there for my clown...he musta been in his waste disposal stage when i took those pics...well I have one of him...shall post sometime today. Well that clam is about 5"....I wouldnt stick a clam in anything less than 40G...but if thats a giant clam...well its gonna have to go to a public aquarium or the ocean eventually, but im like 99% sure its not so its housable. No my Volitian lives in a diffrent tank.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice, how big a tank do you have the Volation in? I love those anenomes... They are great! Maybe you could answer a question for me about my tank then? Basically whats in my tank is in my signature. Now My cleaning Crew consists of some hermits(no idea how many are alive) a goby, and 2 Crabs. What else could I get that scours the bottom. I don't want any other fish that swim above the rocks if you know hwta I mean. They have a giant red Crab With shell At the LFS. He is about the size of a fist. Could I put him in my tank, and would he do a good job, or a bunch of smaller crabs? Basically what could survive My trigger, the Clown, and the Anenome?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

75G

In time dude..you are going to be left with that Trigger. Triggers IME, will rip other fish and eat inverts. I have never managed to keep a trigger permantly with anything. Even that large crab will in time fall victim to him. How large is the trigger? Im kind of amazed he hasnt made a pass at that tang yet.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh he is a wimp.... He's A Picasso trigger. It's get about 1/3 the size of a Niger Trigger! All it needs For life is a 55G tank! He is an onamental trigger I think. I was reading on a site about them that divers are starting to fear triggers more than Sharks... but they have trouble taking pics of Picasso's because they get scared and dart under the rock. Lus my tang is twice his size. No nips no fighting. Sometimes the damsle will piss him off, but he never attacks the clown, anenome or tang!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> Managed a LFS for 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't that the truth









your pumping xenia is very nice







..i too have had black volitan lions..he was as big as a basketball..lived in a hundred with my spotted wobbegong...they would put a show for me during feeding time.awesome the waty the gobbled up fish.i miss them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet tank


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Picassos get 9"...same size and same temperment as a Niger, but they are more docile till they hit about 6" then they realize they are a trigger it seems







Hope that mix works for ya...sometimes odd mixes do.

Oh..my filtration is a 800gph custom built W/D. Lighting is a 400watt 15,000K halide, a 175 watt 20,000K halides and a daylight 55watt PC strip. Thats it for equipment on this tank...very simple.


----------

